
Israeli work management firm monday.com raises $150M - tablet
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tech-monday-com-fundraising/israeli-work-management-firm-monday-com-raises-150-million-idUSKCN1UP14S
======
tablet
I don't get this company and this product. Insane valuation, insane money. No
idea how it is possible with so many competitors around and so weird
product...

~~~
janlukacs
the valuation is insane.

